
FuckJerry Reportedly Had Final Cut on Netflix’s Fyre Festival Documentary - pseudolus
https://www.thecut.com/2019/02/fuckjerry-ceo-netflix-fyre-festival-documentary.html
======
mimixco
This is another reason the Hulu doc is more honest.

The biggest advantage of the Hulu version is the very telling interview with
McFarland (the founder) himself.

